# Pocket pigs???



## danoc2005 (May 3, 2009)

anyone know where to get them from?
how much they go for?
general care of them?

cheers


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

What is a pocket pig?


----------



## coopere (Aug 6, 2008)

I googled them - they are really little pigs.
BBC NEWS | England | Devon | Mini pigs are big success on farm


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

they are adorable :flrt:


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Othere then size what makes them good in the house. I would have thout they would still need the same things as othere pigs.


----------



## danoc2005 (May 3, 2009)

yeahh theyr cute as  lol

i really wanna know where to get one from :\
keep it coming
cheers


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

leggy said:


> I would have thout they would still need the same things as othere pigs.


They do. But it's ok, they are cute and 'ickle' and can be stuffed in a cage when you get tired of normal pig behaviour (ie. rooting). : victory:


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> They do. But it's ok, they are cute and 'ickle' and can be stuffed in a cage when you get tired of normal pig behaviour (ie. rooting). : victory:


Well thats ok then im going to rush out and get :lol2:


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

as far as i know they need sufficient outside space, and you need a liscence to own them and there are long waiting list's.

Someone made a post on classified's and had them for sale at 250 quid each. Cutest little thing's i tell ya


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

leggy said:


> Well thats ok then im going to rush out and get :lol2:


:rotfl:
God knows what is wrong with normal sized pigs, if you don't want to put up with a huge lump of naughtiness DON'T GET A PIG! :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

being as those pigs that come up have numerous different breeds in them then they will be no gaurentee how big they will grow, also you will need a CPH number from DEFRA to own any livestock, pigs must be kept in pairs


----------



## angels1531 (Aug 27, 2008)

Welcome to the Little Pig Farm

They are so cool!


----------



## Charm-ing (Aug 4, 2009)

There is a 2 year waiting list for a start.

You have keep them entertained because if they get bored your house will end up getting trashed.

If you dont secure your garden they'll escape no problems.

You need to contact the local authorities to see if its ok and also look at the deeds of your house as it mybe in there that you can own them.

Thats about it i think


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*hi*



coopere said:


> I googled them - they are really little pigs.
> BBC NEWS | England | Devon | Mini pigs are big success on farm


 me too they are def very little pigs:lol2:


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

I have heard that pocket and teacup pigs are actually a myth, that these are just chronically underfed potbellied pigs bred from dwarves, and that often they reach the same size as normal pigs. Not sure on the truth about this but I would be very wary of buying them and do TONNES of research first...pigs are very intelligent and social, will need a LOT of time and management. V hard work!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Rum_Kitty said:


> I have heard that pocket and teacup pigs are actually a myth, that these are just chronically underfed potbellied pigs bred from dwarves, and that often they reach the same size as normal pigs. Not sure on the truth about this but I would be very wary of buying them and do TONNES of research first...pigs are very intelligent and social, will need a LOT of time and management. V hard work!


Let's face it, whatever the story behind them, they are bred for money and enjoyment of the owner (often times to the harm of the pig)...kinda like angora ferrets.


OUCH!


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Meg how could u say such an evil thing.

Poeple only breed them for their sexy nose clefts and brillent mothering abilites. Plus they can be a right gold mine if you breed enough of them.

So if you want to go out their and a buy a health problem riddled animal for mega bucks and breed them to make mega bucks then you go ahead and spend your mega bucks


----------



## bevis892 (Feb 25, 2008)

I keep micro pigs at my farm park. they are approx 13-14" high. they are by no means pocket or teacup pigs. they get shown on tv and in papers etc as pigglets at a few weeks old but they are completly different when fully grown at about 18 months.they are a joy to keep though and very entertaining if you got the time and don't cherish your garden.....
i have 4 pigglets available at the moment if anybody seriuosly interested they about 12 weeks now and very very mischivious......


----------



## cato4eva (Dec 29, 2008)

i have wanted a pig since i was 4 if not younger 
i plan on getting 1 for my 21st birthday (april 2010)
here is everything i know so far and info i gathered as there is lots of laws and stuff u need too know 

and the laws are the same for micro as normal 


to own a pig u must have a cph number 
to apply for an Agricultural Holding Number please telephone the *Rural Payments Agency (RPA) Customer Service Centre on 0845 6037777* between 8:30 am and 5 pm Monday - Friday and holidays, and between 9 am and 5 pm at weekends.

also u have to check with your local council and have their permission as some areas u cant keep them 

there are laws about moving pigs 
u have to notify defra of any movement of a pig and the route must be plotted with them and can only be done every 20days 

u will need to check that your local vet has experience with pigs and if you ever go on holiday - that you have someone who will move in to pig sit.

they are fun highly sociable very clean easy to train - imagine a dog with more brains that dosnt take as much looking after - that's a Micro Pig. They eat either sow and weaner nuts or pot bellied pig food that you can get at your local agricultural merchants and fresh fruit and vegetables. no meat should eva be given to a pig 
They live to 15 years old + so please have a serious think about keeping a pig before you commit. 

also 
pocket sized are rare and there is none in the uk there is in america over here most are 14 to 24 " alot of them in photos are at a week or 2 old. kune kune pigs are the most common small pig in the uk and are about 24" at adult size. smaller the pig often higher the price. 

also there are smaller breeds which have been imported but i would be careful as not all following the laws 

and there is ment to be more laws coming in soon over livestock 

ihave a list of sites which sell pigs and have more info about them if people are interested not sure if it in rules to post link for other forums and stuff 


hope this help and atleast it a start


----------

